# power steering



## jakobdortch (Jul 5, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone knows the bolt size of the banjo bolt that connects the pressure hose to the power steering pump?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

the head of the bolt is 24mm... the thread pitch is 1.5mm and I'm not exactly sure of the bolt size because I do not have a tap or die that big. But I would say its going to be at least 14mm. So 14x1.5mm-ish


----------

